# Smoking Sweet Patatoes



## rgacat (Jan 20, 2013)

Put on a couple of sweet potatoes using hickory chips.

Did this before one time and was very good even tho I was not every much for baked sweet taters always thought they had to be candied.

rga













Picture 004.jpg



__ rgacat
__ Jan 20, 2013


















Picture 006.jpg



__ rgacat
__ Jan 20, 2013


----------



## rgacat (Jan 20, 2013)

Dinner shots













P1200010.JPG



__ rgacat
__ Jan 20, 2013


















P1200009.JPG



__ rgacat
__ Jan 20, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

So how'd they taste??? I was hoping to see the cut open mashed out butter oozing all over shot!!! We do baked and smoked sweet taters all the time and really like them!


----------



## rgacat (Jan 21, 2013)

They were great put a little cinnamon,butter and light brown sugar. Nice and soft melted in your mouth. Maybe next time I can hold my self back long enough to get a fully loaded shot.


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

How long did you smoke them for? And at what temperature?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 23, 2013)

We love smoked sweet potatoes!  The first one I did I actually used it to hold a thermometer - not sure why - but we've been smoking them ever since.

Bill


----------



## rgacat (Feb 23, 2013)

These were smoked at 300 for about 1 1/2 hours. But it would depend on the size of your potatoes.
I just let them go till they were soft.

Ronnie G.


----------



## flash (Feb 23, 2013)

Hova1914 said:


> How long did you smoke them for? And at what temperature?


 I found that Sweet Potatoes don't take as long as white potatoes do. Very surprising when they seem as hard as a rock.

Here is an old potato rub recipe that we used alot on both types.

These are basically smoked potatoes with an herb and spice rub. Sounds like barbecue to me.
INGREDIENTS:
• 8 baking potatoes (Yukon gold's are good for this)
• 1 cup bacon grease, softened, not melted
• HERB MIX:
• 2 tablespoons ground sage
• 2 tablespoons granulated garlic
• 2 tablespoons dried parsley
• 2 tablespoons salt
• 2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper
• 2 tablespoons sugar
• 2 tablespoons paprika
PREPARATION:
Wash and dry potatoes. Rub warm, soft bacon grease into the skin of each potato, covering completely. Mix the herbs together; roll each potato in herb mixture, making sure to cover completely. Puncture each potato several times. Place on hot grill in a smoker, and smoke for 1 hour at 250 deg, turning once. Remove potato and wrap each in double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil. Seal the foil and place back in smoker for another 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until soft when poked.
** When I made these, my potatoes took longer. I omitted the 'foil step' and the potatoes were crunchy on the outside. These were the hit of the party. I'll definitely make them again.
 

Now, have you ever ran into "WHITE" Sweet Potatoes yet?? Very good, a different texture. We only seem to find them in North Carolina or North Georgia.


----------

